# Observe Dreibein



## carpfreak1990 (30. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar.  Hat einer von euch erfahrung mit den Abis Dreibein von Obsevere.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## VC1 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Es ist ein sehr gutes und stabiles Dreibein. Ich kemme einige, die es in der Brandung im Gebrauch haben.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Moin, 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten auch per PN. Sind die Stäbe teilbar oder im einen Stück? Und wie sind die Rutenhalter befestigt?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## VC1 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Nur das obere Verländerungsstück ist abnehmbar und die Rutenauflagen sind verschiebbar und von hinten mit einem Drehrad befestigt!
Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, kannst Du Dich an a.bu wenden, der hat das Dreibein entwickelt.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Moin Volker,

Ok ich wusste das a.bu das entwickelt hat, aber ich wollte noch andere meinungen hören.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## JigTim (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Moin,

ich habe das Teil mittlerweile aus Carbon und habe es leider erst einmal getestet... Macht einen super Eindruck und ich würde es aktuell immer weiterempfehlen...:m

Aber ich denke, dass die Alu-Version eigentlich dicke reicht.´

Es ist sehr simpel aufgebaut und hat alles was man braucht.
Werde mir jetzt nur noch eine zusätzliche Querstange zum einklippen fertigen, damit auch da noch Vorfächer aufgehängt werden können.

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

So wollte mich noch mal melden. Hab mir jetzt ein neues Dreibein geholt, es sollte eingtlich das Observe dreibein werden aber nun hab ich mir ein anderes geworden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## basslawine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Und welches?


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*



VC1 schrieb:


> Es ist ein sehr gutes und stabiles Dreibein. Ich kemme einige, die es in der Brandung im Gebrauch haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Volker



Aha - hast du wohl einen Friseursalon in Küstennähe???|kopfkrat

Das Ding sieht wirklich gut aus. Da kann ich mir vorstellen das da nichts wackelt!!
Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie dieses Gelenkteil funktioniert?!
Schraubt man da die beiden "Vorderbeine" erst beim Aufbau ein??
|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Ja genau und welches.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*



JigTim schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe das Teil mittlerweile aus Carbon und habe es leider erst einmal getestet... Macht einen super Eindruck und ich würde es aktuell immer weiterempfehlen...:m



Pass nur auf das es dir nicht mal umfällt, könnte böse enden |supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Hey,

Hatte ich vergesehen ein bild mit anzuhängen. Bilder könnt ihr euch im Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe.
Ich hab mir das bei Martins in Rahlstedt gekauft. Es wurde von Jose entwickelt. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Aha und was kost der Rost ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Hey Tom,

119€ kostet das dreibein.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## petripohl (2. August 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

Hat einer genaue Gewichtsangaben von den beiden Abis Varianten. Interessiert mich ja doch sehr...das Teil.:k
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Observe Dreibein*

So ich habe das Dreibein getestet und es steht Stabil egal ob am Strand oder auf Beton.

gruß
Jonas


----------

